# Obscure Mini Bike/Mini Motorcycle



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I picked up the weirdest looking bike today.
I have only seen this motorcycle in a couple pictures on a MiniBike site.

It's called a Desert Fox, made by the Fox corp (now defunct) probably made in the late 70's.

It has a 80cc Techumseh 2 stroke engine.
Anyway, the front forks are downright weird.
The ad said, "Worth $2500, but will sell for $200 because I am moving"

Anyway, I bought it cause I'm a sucker for offbeat mini cycles.
It's kinda cool in a freaky way.
Check out the pics.
Thanks,
Keith


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Cool bike!
I would have picked it up too, hey! :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rmmmmmmmmmm, rmmmmmmmmmm....Oh Yeah!*



joez870 said:


> Cool bike!
> I would have picked it up too, hey! :thumbsup:


No Doubt about it! Man I wish I lived out on a farm and could play with toys like this all day! Lucky! 

Those forks are funky looking but, Kewl. My Honda Element plates read "GOT FUNK".

Bob...nice find pom...zilla


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Mini bikes are so cool. 

Here's a site that has a few pics but I didn't look through them all. Could not find your's. http://www.gokartsusa.com/classic.html

Here's pic of a restored one. http://dirtbike.off-road.com/dirtbike/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=520253

Interesting find.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

This page has a couple at the bottom of the page;
http://jleibovitch.tripod.com/id75.htm

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Nothing weird about those forks, although seldom seen on such a small bike.
Those forks, coined leading link fork, wre quite on en vogue during50's, 60's. Even in the early 70's Hercules sold in the US under the DKW label still used them. If well maitained and engineered better than a tele. Still in use with the sidecar lot and the thing to go for as it is far superior to flexing. Plus advantges in geometry, e.g. trail etc.


----------

